
Police Raided Company Selling $30M of Knock-Off Legos - Supermighty
https://www.npr.org/2019/04/27/717840078/everything-is-not-awesome-for-chinese-company-busted-for-selling-fake-legos
======
ggm
Quite a lot of adults dived into the bad lego scene for small kids. Its
actually counter-productive: soft lego and bad-fit lego makes kids not want to
use it. The top quality stuff is thou accurate, and it shows. (I had some
older pre-70s lego and it was definately less strong than the newer stuff)

~~~
Supermighty
I watched a video too that was celebrating the downfall of the counterfeiter,
and it mentioned there was something on the bricks, like a film or a grease. I
can't imagine that is healthy.

